# networking pc to imac airport



## plsphar (Feb 22, 2008)

I recently purchased an IMAC with a built in airport. I would like to share my ethernet through the airport with my wives PC that is running windows xp pro. the pc sees the mac but will not connect. It will connect with my Linksys router when I have it turned on.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What version of the Mac OS is it? If it is a version of OS X, open your system preferences and goto the sharing preferences. Now make sure there is a check next to internet sharing. Then once there is a check, you should be able to see some options to configure it. Make sure that it's set up to share the connection from the airport with others connected to the ethernet. Then make sure that the Windows PC is set up to get ip address from DHCP.


----------



## plsphar (Feb 22, 2008)

That did not work!!!!


----------

